# Scroll sawing Advice



## liveoutdoors9 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey all. Been having some fun building on some of my other machines, but am looking to start with my scroll saw. I need something I can do after the kids go down and isn't loud enough to wake them. Been looking at some of the silhouette items online and some inlay items online, but really not a lot of guidance. Essentially, I have two questions: 1.) A lot of the inlay works reads to do it angled. Is there a preferred angle and any recommendations for the cut in general? 2.) What's the thickest wood I can use? I've seen a lot on 1" pine, but just ran it and it broke my blade. Can I saw on 1" pine? Is there a specific blade which would be ideal?

Thanks again for the community answers. Of the few posts I've had, it's guided me in great directions.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

have you looked at the ScrollSaw Village Forum?

.

.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

1. angles; when doing inlay the goal is to have the pieces match with no gaps. in order to do this the cut must be angled. The angle depends on a number of factors. a. the blade being used. b. The thickness of the wood pieces c. whether the piece is to be flush or left proud. While there are charts to get you close, you will have to experiment to get it just the way you want.
2. I routinely cut 1 1/2 oak on my scrollsaw. I use the Flying dutchman Corian (now polar) #3 blade; you must slow the cutting speed (how hard you push into the blade) considerably and keep the saw speed high.


----------

